
Use the SQL Server Merge Statement - notanotherdev
https://gavindraper.com/2017/05/08/usgin-sql-server-merge/
======
BrentOzar
No, absolutely no, do not use that statement.

It's extremely buggy: [https://www.mssqltips.com/sqlservertip/3074/use-
caution-with...](https://www.mssqltips.com/sqlservertip/3074/use-caution-with-
sql-servers-merge-statement/)

